# Meet the composers - Sound Byte



## chotunes

I wanted to let you know about Sound Byte - a blog that publishes a series of video interviews with game music composers. The newest video interview is with composer Winifred Phillips, whose credits include The Da Vinci Code, Speed Racer, Legend of the Guardians and The Maw, among many others. She was interviewed by Sophia Tong, who writes the Sound Byte video game music blog. Here's where you can watch the interview:

Meet the Composers - Winifred Phillips - Sound Byte


----------

